# Motobecane Gran Jubile



## olddude55 (Sep 16, 2020)

That's right.  "Jubile," not "Jubilee."  This is the older model.  Vitus 172 frame and fork.  Been upgraded to Suntour derailleurs.  Wheels are custom made Weinman, brakes upgraded, even the gear ratios are set up for Pittsburgh's hills.
So far I've only been able to putter around in the driveway with it, but it feels as light and close-coupled as a sports car.  Needs nothing, but I'm going to replace the tires with Panaracer Paselas as soon as they're in stock.
Oh, yeah...replaced the saddle with a proper Brooks B17.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 16, 2020)

definitely their prettiest paint scheme - looks to be in great shape.  
Motobecane began using SunTour in '72 - and it Was an upgrade.


----------



## olddude55 (Sep 16, 2020)

Bought the bike from its original owner.  He told me it came with Huret derailleurs originally.
Any idea where I can find clipless pedals?  It's different thread than my other bike.


----------



## wrongway (Sep 16, 2020)

That's nice! I would like to find a Motobecane of any model in a frame size like that (around 23"). I test rode a friend's shorter Motobecane from the 80's and it was smooooth........I loved it!


----------



## olddude55 (Sep 16, 2020)

And, it takes standard pedals after all.  Like an idiot, I tried the left pedal in the GT's drive side.  Left hand thread, etc...


----------



## PfishB (Sep 16, 2020)

Very nice, also one of my favorite color schemes.   I believe 1977 was the first year Mobobecane switched from Reynolds 531 to Vitus 172 for the GJ but they were also using SunTour Cyclone that year, not Huret.  Possibly exceptions were made, maybe a dealer swap, who knows?  I have a '74 with Huret Jubilee, one of my best rides.


----------



## all riders (Sep 16, 2020)

I rode around , for some years, on a Gran Jubile of the earlier iteration--Reynolds 531, Nervex lugs. they were standardly equipped with Stronglight 49d crankset, and Huret Jubile derailleurs(thus the name). It was second in line--top of the line was Gran Record, which had Campy Nuovo Record crankset and derailleurs. It was always interesting to me that they kept the Jubile name after ditching the gear.


----------



## comet (Sep 16, 2020)

Here’s my 1976 Grand Record.


----------



## olddude55 (Sep 17, 2020)

Sweet!
As Blue Oyster Cult once sang, red and black.  It's my color scheme.
You using 1-1/8-inch Paselas, or 1-1/4 inch?
Never mind...was able to read the label from your photo.


----------



## all riders (Sep 17, 2020)

I don't know why, but there has always been something very attractive to me in the Campy long dropout


----------



## olddude55 (Sep 21, 2020)

Man, my luck just is not in with these old bikes.  First ride on the Grand Jubile and the rear axle broke.  Snapped right at the base of the threads on the drive side.
Judging from the looks of the broken end, it was cracked and then it snapped through yesterday.  The previous owner wouldn't have known about the crack, it wasn't visible even with the wheel off.
There's an LBS that might have the axle.  I don't think it's standard French as the wheels were custom made for the bike.  I think I can make a through-axle if necessary.


----------



## all riders (Sep 21, 2020)

interesting, I would have guessed that it was equipped with a Maillard Helicomatic freewheel, which went a long way towards ending broken axles(which became much more common with the advent of 5 speed rears). What is the Hub/ freewheel ?


----------



## olddude55 (Sep 21, 2020)

The hub is Avocet and it's got a Suntour freewheel. Sealed bearings.


----------



## olddude55 (Sep 22, 2020)

Well, took the broken axle to the LBS and I'm SOL.  He had axles for everything except a sealed-bearing Avocet.  
Found an NOS hub on the auction site.  The axle may or may not fit but if it doesn't, my next step is getting the wheel rebuilt with a different hub anyway.
The spacing is correct, so it'll work.


----------



## olddude55 (Oct 3, 2020)

Update:  New axle and rear bearings installed.  Two brand new Panaracer Pasela tires mounted.  Might have the old girl back in service this week.


----------



## olddude55 (Oct 10, 2020)

Update:  It's fixed.  Took out yesterday for a 10-mile shakedown.  Terrific bike, fast and smooth.  _J'adore ce velo!_


----------



## PfishB (Oct 10, 2020)

Nice.   Pics of the finished product please!


----------



## olddude55 (Oct 23, 2020)

Only have one so far.  No kickstand (yet) so it's tough to find spots to set the bike where it won't fall while I'm trying to snap it.




This is along the Great Allegheny Passage on Pittsburgh's South Side.
I really love this bike.  Fast, great gear ratio (climbs as well as my 21-speed GT mountain bike), really sweet handling.


----------



## PfishB (Oct 23, 2020)

Very nice!  You probably know but use caution with a kickstand if you go that route -  Vitus 172 is similar to Reynolds 531 and so pretty thin and the chain stays easily crimped by over-tightening a bolt-on stand.  My 531 tubed Jubilé  has some damage from a previous owner's addition-  but fortunately not too bad.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 23, 2020)

On my '74 International, with oval and uncrimped 531 chainstays, Raleigh intentionally placed the chainstay bridge so there was no room to install a kickstand.
If you want a kickstand, a good aftermarket is Upstand, which clips to your seat tube, and fits a magnet boss beneath your rear wheel Q/R
(note you can buy it cheaper from Amazon than Upstand website and RockBros make their less-expensive copy)


----------



## PfishB (Oct 23, 2020)

bulldog1935 said:


> On my '74 International, with oval and uncrimped 531 chainstays, Raleigh intentionally placed the chainstay bridge so there was no room to install a kickstand.
> If you want a kickstand, a good aftermarket is Upstand, which clips to your seat tube, and fits a magnet boss beneath your rear wheel Q/R
> (note you can buy it cheaper from Amazon than Upstand website and RockBros make their less-expensive copy)
> View attachment 1289739



Not to hijack this thread, but curious how you rate this particular stand?  I have a touring bike with Tange 2 tubing and don't currently use a stand, but if this could handle some weight it might be a good addition.  In general, I don't use kickstands on any of my bikes, all use butted thin tubing so that's not a good option.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 23, 2020)

no worries, I have them on two of my bikes (Moser Forma and International), and put one on my daughter's bike (Team Fuji) - they work surprisingly well, especially on a road bike.
My International is built up like a rando with 32mm tires, full fenders, and it likes the slightly longer City/29-er Upstand.
When I have a front bag on my bikes, I use a velcro strap on the front wheel and downtube, because if your fork swings with the top weight of a bag, it can actually cause the bike to flip over the stand.
I will add when my Grand Prix was set up for full tour, I used the double Esge - super stable and completely vertical.


----------



## olddude55 (Oct 24, 2020)

I tried one of the chainstay mount stands but it's too big for the Jubile's delicate tubing.  Got another one that mounts next to the bottom bracket and looks like it will fit fine, but I have to remove the rear wheel first and I didn't feel like doing that yesterday.
I might just leave it as is.  It's so light compared to my other bike (1989 GT Talera), I'm loathe to add anything other than a small rando bag, bell, speedo.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 24, 2020)

As I mentioned, the Upstand and RockBros copy don't clamp to anything.




__





						How To Install The Upstand | Upstanding Bicycle Company | THE UPSTANDING BICYCLE COMPANY
					

Need help installing your new Upstand? Check out this short installation video by the Upstanding Bicycle Company!




					upstandingbicycle.com
				



There is a magnet boss that goes under your rear wheel Q/R lever (the boss is steel, the magnet is in the stand)






The plastic tab that keeps the stand clips beneath your bottle cage.


----------



## olddude55 (Oct 24, 2020)

bulldog1935 said:


> As I mentioned, the Upstand and RockBros copy don't clamp to anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!  I'm checking these out right now.


----------

